# various electrical issues. solution?



## wysterria (Jul 7, 2010)

I have an '01 Altima. It was working fine when I bought it a few months ago, but now these electrical related issues are occurring:
1) The turn signals only work about 1/10 of the time. Mostly I just get a random blink or two or nothing at all.
2) While driving, usually while applying brakes, my dash light indicator flickers madly saying ALL my doors are open. I have checked this several times, opening and closing all my doors and the trunk but the light continues to flicker.
3) Sometimes my dome light will randomly come on and then go quickly off also usually when applying brakes.

If anyone has any suggestions, PLEASE share them with me. We checked the fuses and they are all okay. My hazards lights DO work so we don't think it's just the relay switch.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds like a hurricane katrina flood car,these are signs the car has benn submerged


----------



## wysterria (Jul 7, 2010)

*Negative to Hurricane Katrina*

I got a copy of the carfax report before I bought this vehicle. It's never been anywhere near water that the report shows. The car was from Illinois originally then came to Missouri.


----------

